

Unity drops Flash support - binarydreams
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/191112/Unity_drops_Flash_support_says_Adobe_is_not_firmly_committed.php

======
socialist_coder
It didn't work very well anyways. You had to severely limit the C# features
you used in order to target Flash. The majority of plugins didn't work, etc.

With their recent announcement with Facebook to make the Unity web player
plugin experience more pleasant, this is much less bad news.

And hopefully they're working on an HTML5 target as well.

So, just another nail in the coffin for Flash at this point.

~~~
dsirijus
My perspective is - less people can target my market (online games primary).
:)

~~~
socialist_coder
I totally agree. I would rather love to have Flash as a build platform right
now. But, have you tried using it with Unity? It was terrible.

I'm pretty happy with them focusing on making the web player install easier /
more seamless. That will achieve the same goal and be better than running the
game in yet another platform that can have its own bugs.

------
nailer
Brendan Eich played an unreleased Unreal Engine 4 (not 3) game from Epic using
WebGl and ASM.js at JQuery UK last Friday.

I know Tojiro has already had Unity working unofficially on WebGL for a couple
of years.

So I have a pretty good estimation of what's coming...

------
podperson
I didn't understand why Unity bothered trying this in the first place, so it's
not surprising they gave up. The obvious places for Unity to go would be
WebGL/ASM.js and NaCl (which I assume would be borderline trivial for them to
support). It would be awesome if they revisited their "JavaScript"
implementation and made it a bit less unpleasant to work with while they're at
it.

~~~
nailer
ASM.JS has only existed for a short time.

According to Eich's talk Friday, ASM.JS is around 2x slow as native, which is
acceptable, but should improve. Before that other WebGL solutions were 10x+
native.

